# Where to stay in Jamaica?



## NTHC (Jan 10, 2011)

Daughter picked Jamaica for our spring break this year.  I got a great deal last night on airfare so now we need a place to stay.  I don't see many timeshare resorts, which is fine, just need to know where you guys have stayed and what you liked.


Need things to do for teenagers and our 20 year old son and his friends.


Thanks in advance!

Cindy


----------



## rachel (Jan 10, 2011)

Beaches Negril all the way!  Go to www.beaches.com.  You just can't go wrong for all the amenities offered.  It is within walking distance of margaritaville Negril, which the 20 something crowd loves. The beach at Beaches Negril is wonderful, there are plenty of waterspouts, teen activities, food.  My family loves it there.


Rachel


----------



## Judy (Jan 10, 2011)

Make sure you get a family oriented resort.  Some places in Jamaica would not be appropriate for teenagers and possibly too tempting for a 20 year-old.


----------



## tombo (Jan 10, 2011)

Jamaica be dangerous man. When checking into the Sandals resort we were told that if we traveled the Island without being in a group it would be  extremelly dangerous. Then when on the beach there were armed guards at both ends of the resort beach. When I walked up to the guard I asked if I could walk upthe beach past him, he said walk as far as you want, but you are only safe until this point.  He said I have seen people beaten and robbed within sight of me but I only protect people on our resort property. After talking to resort employees  about crime on the island, cab drivers, and other guests who frequent the island I didn't want to leave the resort unless it was a group trip. I go to New York, New Orleans, Washington DC, and other dangerous big cities so I am not ignorant about crime in the US, but I have never felt less safe on vacation than when I left the resort in Jamaica. I will never go to Jamaica again. JMHO.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 10, 2011)

Depends on your budget.  For budgety family vacations we have used skyauction in the past staying at Starfish Trelawney.  It was rebranded as Breezes Trelawney last year but I don't see any auctions at this time.  I know someone who stayed at Sunset Beach Resort in Montego Bay and had a lot of fun.  I think its a 3 star all inclusive carribean resort.  Nothing fancy but with family and friends and an open mind/attitude it can be great.  I think they limit the number of al a carte dining so make reservations as soon as you can.  Buffets are good to ok for breackfast and lunch but can get tiresome by the time dinner rolls around.  

If your using skyauction add up the fees and the surcharges.  You should be able to get rooms for 2 for around $55-65 per person per day if you don't upgrade room categories.  In most cases its easier to get extra rooms to spread out then to pay the same amount or more to fit 3-4 per room.


The Sunset chain has resorts in both Ocho Rios and Montego Bay but transfers aren't included and it will cost more to back and forth to Ocho.

Beaches resorts are super nice and nice if you want to spend the extra money but not sure if it is really 3-4X's better.  Pebbles and FDR are nice too but they cater more to the infant-tween set than teenagers and adults.


----------



## chrispy08 (Jan 10, 2011)

I've stayed at Beaches Ocho Rios and Rui Ocho rios, liked the rui better and it was a lot cheaper!


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 11, 2011)

We stayed at Sandals (the same company that owns Beaches) once and loved it, but it was *very* expensive.


----------



## anne1125 (Jan 11, 2011)

We rented a 2 bedroom unit at Beachcomber Club in Negril for this June.  My son graduates from college and this is his choice.  We are right next door to Margaritaville (I'm packing ear plugs, just in case) so he and his friend can walk for entertainment.  We purchased through one stop vacations Jamaica and got a better deal than through Beachcomber.  

Can't wait.

Anne


----------



## rachel (Jan 11, 2011)

Anne1125,

Yes, pack the earplugs!  We stayed  2-3 doors down from margaritaville before we checked into Beaches this past December, we could hear the music and party till around 3:00am. I guess we should have just went and joined them


----------



## NTHC (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks guys!

This is a great start and I am taking a look now at the places.

Cindy
540-560-2987


----------



## brother coony (Jan 11, 2011)

All right Mon,Sandals is having a promotion of 65% off at there resort go to
:www.sandals.com  pick the sandals you like in Jamaica, they are all AI and once you stay at one you can: travel to all and spend the day on extra charge, just check at the front desk for free shuttles the far sandals will be all day trips,but hey you eat, drink, see shows, party,use non motorize beach stuff all day, take the shuttle back to your home resort no extra charge,
  My 18 yr old granddaughter,will be celebrating her gradation at sandals Grand sport in Ocho Rios Jamaica this July along with a couple of her girl friends, Sandals Grande Sport is Timeshare, formally (club ortinque)
very very family frenley I own there and goes every two years, best timeshare I own, I just love it, Great gourmet food in 8 restaurants


----------



## scooter (Jan 11, 2011)

NTHC said:


> Daughter picked Jamaica for our spring break this year.  I got a great deal last night on airfare so now we need a place to stay.  I don't see many timeshare resorts, which is fine, just need to know where you guys have stayed and what you liked.
> Cindy
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GARDENOFEDEN (Jan 12, 2011)

*Jamaica is beautiful!*

Jamaica is beautiful! I have been to Kingston, Montego Bay, Negril, Ocho Rios and Port Antonio and it's one of the best island.  See news article below:

Jamaica voted Top Caribbean Destination by Travel Weekly, Again
By S CowardPublished 20-Dec-10Travel/TourismRating: Unrated 
ShareThis.....  Washington -- Dec. 20, 2010 -- Jamaica reaffirmed its position as a top travel destination, being voted "Best Caribbean Destination" by readers of leading US travel industry magazine, Travel Weekly, in its eighth annual Readers Choice Awards. 
The award was announced on Thursday (December 16) at a gala dinner at New York City's Plaza Hotel. Jamaica edged regional counterparts Aruba, Barbados, Dominican Republic, St. Lucia and the U.S. Virgin Islands, to win the award for the second consecutive year.

Director of Tourism, John Lynch, said Jamaica was delighted to receive the top honour from readers of Travel Weekly, again.

"This award is testimony to our ongoing efforts to enhance the quality of Jamaica's tourism industry, with continuous product development and expansion of our attraction offerings," he stated. "We look forward to continuing to boost our appeal to travelers, by offering the region's best and most comprehensive tourism product."

Jamaica's variety of accommodations and its more than 150 attractions continue to broaden the island's appeal. Combined with convenient non-stop airlift, it makes Jamaica easily accessible from a number of major markets across the United States.

"This award, voted by our trusted readers, represents the views of travel industry insiders," said Arnie Weissmann, Travel Weekly's Vice President and Editor-in-Chief.

"Travel Weekly's readership understands what it takes to impress even the most discerning traveler. To be voted a winner in any category, is confirmation that American travel agents and their customers view your travel product as one of the best in the industry."

Readers of Travel Weekly, the leading US business-to-business travel industry publication reaching some 150,000 readers in the industry each week, were invited to nominate the most outstanding travel product and service in the past 12 months.

Votes were cast over the summer in 59 categories, through an open ballot process. The leading recipients were identified as finalists and voting on the winners took place in the Fall.

Just got back from an exchange to the Marriott in Kaui - Hawaii was awsome despite the on and off rain every day I was there.


----------



## tombo (Jan 12, 2011)

As I stated earlier Jamaica is a dangerous place. Lot's of praise here for the Island and that is understandable. If you like to go to your resort and spend the week there only leaving for a couple of group trips, Jamaica has some of the nicest resorts anywhere and you will love it. Sandals was a fantastic AI resort on a beautiful beach.

If you like to leave the resort and explore the island on your own in a rental car, this is not your Island destination of choice. On Aruba, St Maarten, St John, St Thomas, St Kitts, St Barts,etc etc etc you can rent a car and drive safelly all over these islands on your own, Jamaica is not an island where that is advisable. I personally love to explore with just myself and my wife in our rental car. If you ask at any resort in Jamaica they will tell you do not go exploring this island alone. When the police, the cab drivers, the resort staff, and the US State Dept all warn against exploring the island other than in large groups, you have to believe there is some validity to the warnings. 

Many love Jamaica, but be aware they have the 3rd highest per capita murder rate in the world. For all of it's beauty I advise against going to Jamaica unless you want to stay in the safe confines of your resort for the duration of your stay (other than making organized group trips outside of the safe compound).  

Here are some recent articles to read to help those who haven't decided if Jamaica is what theyare looking for:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/travelnews/2122514/Murders-prompt-warning-to-Jamaica-tourists.html

http://www.businessweek.com/news/20...ost-security-as-tourists-cancel-update1-.html

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-15506/British-tourist-shot-dead-Jamaica.html


http://traveltips.usatoday.com/jamaica-tourist-safety-1369.html

http://www.jamaicancaves.org/jamaica-crime.htm

http://www.bukisa.com/articles/245807_safety-concerns-and-dangers-of-a-vacation-in-jamaica

One last fact. Jamaica had the 3rd highest murder rate in the world in 2010 behind only Columbia and South Africa.

http://www.nationmaster.com/graph/cri_mur_percap-crime-murders-per-capita


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 12, 2011)

When I stay in an all inclusive in Jamaica I try to enjoy the resort most days but plan for at least one day of island exploring around day 3.  Hire a cab/driver for the day.  Between the resort and the internet you can find a good one in all the tourist areas.  You pre negotiate the cost then explore for 4-6 hours.  If there is something you want to go back for or didn't have time to see you still have the second half of your week to see if the driver is available again.  You can mix up the tourist stuff with the local stuff.  There is a lot of crime on the island and drugs are a problem but a lot of people rely on tourism for their livlihood and a local guide/driver can help you navigate the beautiful island.


----------



## GARDENOFEDEN (Jan 12, 2011)

While Jamaica has a high crime rate in its urban arears due to gang activity so do most most nort american cities. eg. Philly, Miami, New York etc.  These cities makes millions from tourism as Jamaica does. See article below, Jamaica is one of the top destination in the Caribbean in stop over and cruise ship arrivals.

SAN JUAN, Puerto Rico - Out of 19 million tourists that visited the Caribbean last year, The Bahamas was able to win roughly 7 percent of that group, with four other countries beating this nation in attracting the most visitors to their shores.

It's a revelation that came this week in the United Nations World Tourism Organization's (UNWTO) Outlook for the Caribbean Region.

According to Caribbean Hotels and Tourism Investment Conference presenter Carlos Vogeler, international tourist arrivals to the entire Caribbean was down 3.2 percent to 19.4 million arrivals coming all of last year. The regional director for the Americas said they were visitors that contributed to a total of $22.4 billion in receipts recorded in 2009, although that was down by 4.1 percent from the year-ago period.

The preliminary results announced at the conference showed that The Bahamas was able to attract roughly 1.3 million visitors all of last year, with Dominican Republic winning over the greatest share of visitors at 21 percent of total arrivals.

For that latin country, it means they saw around 4 million of the region's total tourists touch their shores. Puerto Rico was right behind it with 3.4 million arrivals, about 18 percent of the total and Cuba's 12 percent translating into 2.3 million arrivals. Jamaica also captured more than The Bahamas, with 9 percent of total arrivals at 1.7 million of the traveling 19 million.

While Aruba came behind The Bahamas in air arrivals - with just around 4 percent in total arrivals - the country appeared to be able to win over more of that $22.4 billion receipt category, with this nation being lumped in the "rest" category of countries that shared what was left of the money to be earned from the tourism industry.

And even as The Bahamas saw visitor arrivals decline in 2009, Cuba, Jamaica and the Dominican Republic was able to increase arrivals during the peak of a recession slashing the vacation budgets of many.

At this point, the UNWTO is not projecting arrival growth for The Bahamas for the 2010 period, unlike the projections for at least six other island nations in the region.

Source: The Nassau Guardian


----------



## GARDENOFEDEN (Jan 12, 2011)

*Things to do in Jamaica*

These are some of my favorite things to do while in Jamaica, keep in mind Jamaica is a large island and some place may be to far to go depending on where you are staying in Jamaica.

Spring Break Montego Bay, Reggae Sunsplash, I mean Reggae Sumfest, Air Jamaica Jazz Festival, Jamaica Calipso Carnival, Dunns River Falls, James Bond Beach, Doctor Caves Beach, Treasure Beach, Negril 7 mile Beach, Frenchman's Cove Beach, Rio Grande rafting - Port Antonio - one of the most beautiful place on earth. Martha Brae rafting, Rose Hall great house, Dolphin Cove, Bob Marley mausoleum & birthplace tour, Bob Marley Studio tour, Jamaica Bobsled zipline tour, Accompong Maroon village tour, Golden Eye - birthplace of the James Bond novel and movies. Jerk pork pit, Blue Mountain peak - try the blue mountain coffee one of the best in the world. Margaritaville, horse back riding, catamaran sailing, snorkeling, scuba diving. Red Stripe Beer and Appleton Estate rum factory tour.  There are a lot more to do if you have the time. Dont forget Port Royal - home of the Caribbean pirates in the days of pirates.


----------



## rachel (Jan 13, 2011)

My family (since they were children and now teens) and I have been to Jamaica many times.  We do not stay within the resorts, why go somewhere if you do not want to see the local customs, the beauty of the island, the mountains, waterfalls.  We do not hire a driver, we always rent a car ourselves and have driven from Montego Bay to Ocho Rios, To Port Antonio all the way to Negril.

Yes, Parts of the island can be unsafe, but I think that is anywhere. (most of the happenings are in the capital of Kingston, which most tourists do not go to anyhow).  Most of the violence is political or gang (like L.A.) and not against tourist!

Just be cautious and aware.  But dont miss out on the beauty of the island. 

rachel


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 13, 2011)

I really see four safety issues in Jamaica:

1) Murder and crime rate - As others have said, this is primarily in the urban areas (Kingston), not the places where tourists would likely be.  The Kingson area is about 1/5th of the population, but accounts for 1/2 of the murders.  Know where you should and shouldn't be, be aware of what's going on around you, and stay in groups, and you should be fine.  That applies almost ANYWHERE, not just Jamaica.  Ever been to Washington DC, San Antonio, St. Louis, New York, Chicago, Los Angeles or Detroit?  Each of those cities has areas that are very dangerous.

2) Drugs - You will almost certainly have someone try to sell you ganja (marijuana).  Just politely decline and they'll leave you alone.

3) Poverty - The people of Jamaica are dirt poor.  The average wage is about $1/hour.  Don't go out with tons of money, jewels, or other expensive things.

4) Driving - They drive on the left side of the road and at pretty fast speeds, and many of the roads are narrow.  Some may be comfortable driving in conditions like that.  I'm not (and I've driven in Chicago, LA, Washington DC and NYC).


----------



## siesta (Jan 13, 2011)

tombo, you already said you thought jamaica was dangerous.  Why do you feel the need to post it twice in this thread, and the second time with "evidence".  You said your part, now move on and let other people contribute, BTW, the original post did not ask about safety issues, so repeating your sentiments more than once doesn't seem appropriate. If everyone liked to go where you do, your favorite places would be more croweded than they already are.


----------



## tombo (Jan 13, 2011)

Siesta feel free to agree with my posts, disagree with my posts, or simply ignore them.  I will not tell you what to post and/or where you can post it, and I expect the same courtesy. This is an open forum. I stated my feelings about Jamaica and simply provided ample evidence in my follow up post showing that what I stated was fact and not conjecture. If I feel like posting again that is my right as a TUG member. Per the TUG rules: "Differing points of view are welcomed, and indeed the bbs would be a dull place without them."

IMO there are too many SAFE beautiful islands in the caribbean to travel to one that has the 3rd highest per capita murder rate IN THE WHOLE WORLD, not just the caribbean! If people in Jamaica are killing neighbors, classmates,  and their own countrymen, do you really feel that they would treat rich foreigners in a better manner than they treat their own?

I have never worried about driving into a dangerous area on any other carribbean Island  and I have driven all over every one I have visited. The OP has never been to jamaica, and as one who has been there I felt like they should have more facts to base their travel on other than just the glowing reviews of those who like the Island. If after reading all the posts they still choose to go to Jamaica, then they will travel there informed about the pros and cons regarding that country. I wish someone had told me about the crime rate and murder rate before I went because I would never have gone there. JMHO.


----------



## siesta (Jan 13, 2011)

it's just funny: you posted, and then noone acknowledged you, and you started posting again like someone asked you to elaborate.  save it for the MX boards pal :rofl:


----------



## brother coony (Jan 13, 2011)

GARDENOFEDEN said:


> While Jamaica has a high crime rate in its urban arears due to gang activity so do most most nort american cities. eg. Philly, Miami, New York etc.  These cities makes millions from tourism as Jamaica does. See article below, Jamaica is one of the top destination in the Caribbean in stop over and cruise ship arrivals.
> 
> Hay Mon watch it,New york for the past five or more years has the LOWEST crime rate of all Cities of a Mill. or more people, we no in a crime in a NYC
> like Jamaica, NEW York, No Problem


----------



## rachel (Jan 13, 2011)

I have been to over 10 different islands, and there is no "safe" island period.  If you look at travel warnings by the US Gov for each island you will see what I mean.  St Maarten is high on the list for murder and robbery and they are targeted against tourist. We had to cancel our tour on St. Thomas last July due to gang violence and the shooting death of a young girl tourist off a cruise ship. There have been murders of tourist on the island of Antigua,  Robberies of tourist taking Segway tours in Nassau, my point is, Be aware, these are isolated incidents but are there, travel as you would do in the US.  I feel safer going to some islands than I do going to Myrtle beach or ft. Lauderdale for spring break, where every year, there are cases of rape, and god forbid another missing teen.  I think there were 9 rapes reported in 1 week in Daytona last spring break.

Again Jamaica is no different than any other, there is just more tourist visiting at a given time.  For now my "safe" island is the beautiful island of Great Exuma, where I just bought a vacation home.

Enjoy the islands and use common sense, I would not try to compare one to the other, they are all quite beautiful and have their own charm.


----------



## tombo (Jan 14, 2011)

I agree that no island is totally safe. Most islands have theft of tourists as a common occurence. However these thefts are usually not of a violent nature and the murder of tourists happens very rarely on most carribbean islands, if ever. 

Not the case in Jamaica where murders of tourist is a regular occurence. Yes if you stay at your resort and with groups on trips you are pretty safe in Jamaica, but I personally don't like to feel the need to remain in large groups or within walled resorts to feel safe on a vacation. 

You said St Maarten has murder of tourists? Please show a single case of a tourist being murdered on St Maarten ever. Antigua has a couple but I can't find a single instance a  St Maarten murder of tourists. Google it and post a single case in the last 50 years, much less numerous cases. I feel very safe on St Maarten but I am always open to facts that might convince me otherwise. I will not avoid an island because they have a lot of property theft, but getting shot or murdered can ruin a vacation.

St Thomas did have a murder from gang violence which caused the death which I read about after reading your post. I appreciate you posting it. If I decide to visit St Thomas I will research the recent crimes to see if this was an isolated event before making travel plans. Antigua is having increased gang violence and several tourists killed so it is a non acceptable destination now. I also don't want to vacation in Detroit, South Central LA, or Columbia where gang violence is high.

Aruba had a murder of one tourist ever that I can find a record of (Natalie Holloway), and that murderer  (Vandersloot) is in jail. I feel very safe on Aruba and they have one of the lowest crime rates in the carribbean along with Bonaire, Montseratt,USBVI, St Barts, and Bonaire. I can't find a single recorded murder of a tourist in St Maarten, St Barts, The Caymens, Bonaire, and on numerous other islands.

Anywhere can have a nut or 2 that kills somebody, but when there are constant shootings, muggings, rapes, and robberies like there are in Jamaica, then it is not an isolated incident, it is a routine occurence. If a country can't or won't make tourists safe from violent crime then I will travel to countries/Islands that do. There are too many places in the world to visit that aren't top 3 in per capita murder rates. 

Now to Jamaica and recent murders of tourists. Google any Island you want and I challenge you to find tourists murdered in the number and frequency they are in Jamaica:

"Brian Johnston, 27, of Melbourne, Australia was found stabbed to death and room ransacked at The Gloustershire Hotel on the ‘Hip Strip’ in Montego Bay.
Johnston is the SECOND foreigner to be killed in the area in LESS THAN A MONTH, after a pregnant Swedish woman was found mutilated in a neighbouring parish on July 20.
The United States government warns its citizens to be vigilant when visiting the island because “crime, including violent crime, is a serious problem in Jamaica”.(
http://scaredmonkeys.com/2006/08/14/australian-tourist-stabbed-to-death-in-montego-bay-jamaica/

British woman shot dead in her taxi Jan 11,2011:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-15506/British-tourist-shot-dead-Jamaica.html

 A different British tourist murdered 2008:
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/crime/article3602786.ece

New Zealander killed in robbery 2009:
http://www.upi.com/Top_News/2009/07/10/Tourist-killed-during-Jamaican-burglary/UPI-12831247242913/

Dutch tourist gunned down in front of his wife 2010:
http://www.csmenetwork.com/2/index....ribo&catid=122:csme-network-latest&Itemid=211

British woman killed 2008:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/7309216.stm

British tourist shot to death in taxi n Montego Bay:
http://www.mail-archive.com/cybershooters@compuserve.com/msg03160.html

6 canadian tourists shot 2009:
http://theoriginalgreenwichdiva.com...re-shot-at-while-vacationing-in-jamaica/4356/

No Island anywhere is totally safe, but the facts show that Jamaica is the most violent Island in the carribbean. In fact by holding the worldwide 3rd highest per capita murder rate title and by reading recent news articles there are very few places in the whole world to vacation that are more dangerous that are not currently at war.


----------



## brother coony (Jan 14, 2011)

tombo said:


> I agree that no island is totally safe. Most islands have theft of tourists as a common occurence. However these thefts are usually not of a violent nature and the murder of tourists happens very rarely on most carribbean islands, if ever.
> 
> 
> No Island anywhere is totally safe, but the facts show that Jamaica is the most violent Island in the carribbean. In fact by holding the worldwide 3rd highest per capita murder rate title and by reading recent news articles there are very few places in the whole world to vacation that are more dangerous that are not currently at war.



 tombo, I feel your pain Mon, Jamaica is not for you, Like Missippippi and Bama is not for me, as Historically they have been the most violent states to Brothers and sisters, But hey Mon, you went to Jamaica, with your family or friends and Nothing happen "right" 
I have another question for you,you seems to be good at resherching Island,
Why did you pick Jamaica to go to ? Good WEED right? come on now, you know yu had fun, ya Mon.


----------



## siesta (Jan 14, 2011)

deleted...


----------



## SpikeMauler (Jan 14, 2011)

Not liking where this thread has headed...


----------



## NTHC (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks so much to all of you guys who have posted both positive and negative regarding Jamaica.

We would not take our family into any location that we thought was dangerous by any means, but we aren't afraid to travel and explore other countries either.

We have had a car stolen from our business office in a small town in VA, so my thoughts are that crimes occur pretty much any place there are humans. On a positive note, we have had truly wonderful experiences in places that others may have been afraid to venture. 

One of the reasons I love this board is because people are not afraid to be honest or offer their opinions....even if it offends others sometimes.  All of us can benefit from the experiences and advice of others.

Our choice of a place is still up in the air as we now may have additional kids, but I will keep you guys posted.

Thanks,
Cindy
540-560-2987


----------



## GARDENOFEDEN (Jan 17, 2011)

Cindy,

Wherever you decide to go on your vacation, have fun - that's what it's all about!!!


----------



## NTHC (Jan 28, 2011)

We have chosen Beaches Boscobel for our stay. 

Thanks again to all who gave suggestions.

I will let you guys know how we like the resort when we return.

Cindy


----------



## ilene13 (Jan 28, 2011)

NTHC said:


> Daughter picked Jamaica for our spring break this year.  I got a great deal last night on airfare so now we need a place to stay.  I don't see many timeshare resorts, which is fine, just need to know where you guys have stayed and what you liked.
> 
> 
> Need things to do for teenagers and our 20 year old son and his friends.
> ...



We stayed at the Ritz Carlton Rose Hall--it was fantastic.


----------



## rachel (Jan 28, 2011)

Gosh this day is going so awful wish i was in jamaica now.  We have stayed at beaches negril twice!  Beaches Boscobel, good choice.


----------



## hefleycatz (Jul 13, 2013)

Bumping.  Have a friend inquiring about Beaches Negril. Any new recommendations or warnings.  They have two kids age 10.   Thanks

Lee


----------



## Carol C (Jul 13, 2013)

hefleycatz said:


> Bumping.  Have a friend inquiring about Beaches Negril. Any new recommendations or warnings.  They have two kids age 10.   Thanks
> 
> Lee



Are the kids good swimmers? If so...and if they can trust them with the sea in their backyard...they'll be enchanted by this place. It's been my own personal fave in Negril for many years: http://www.bluecavecastle.com/


----------



## hefleycatz (Jul 14, 2013)

Wow. That looks cool.  I will have to put that on my list too.  Thank you.


----------

